# Expain to me the diff of JJ and HW codes



## Bryan67 (May 20, 2016)

I was told to find a set of 15 x 7 JJ rally II rims, so far no luck but I keep seeing HW coded rims. Now what is the difference in these two rims? Main concern is offset...since I'm putting on a 67 that didn't have 15" tires anyway. Thanks for your input, Bryan


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

American oem steel wheels and steel wheels from the 60's-80's will have the size 13x5, 14x5, 15x6, 15x7, etc, followed by JJ or JK stamped inside on the spine of the wheel. The two letters JJ or JK are a reference to the standardized outer wheel lip design by the ASAE, American Society of Automotive Engineers. Those two letter codes right after the the size, typically, are NOT used to identify the wheel. 

On Pontiac factory usage rally II wheels the two letter code stamped to the right hand of the valve stem identifies the original use of the wheel. (Some early JC coded rallyII's were stamped on the lh side of the valvestem). There are 34 of these specific 2 letter rally II ID codes. Wallace Racing site has a link with pics of various styles of date coding of original rally II wheels and how to decode the date the wheel was produced. Need to identify a specific 2 letter wheel code APPLiCATION, feel free & drop me a PM.

In the case of the oem 15x7 4 3/4" bolt pattern Rally II's, the most common are the HM and the HW. HM's could be ordered on '73-75 GrandPrixs, LeMans, '73 GTO's, Formula's and T/A's. The HW coded 15x7 followed in aprox '76 and was avail after '76 on TransAms & Formulas through the '81 model year. Both the HM and HW wheel will interchange. Typically, only hardcore '73 and '74 T/A restorers are interested in buying or piecing together date code matching sets of HM's. 

Hope this helps shed light on these wheels and how to properly ID them.


----------



## Bryan67 (May 20, 2016)

I now understand, thanks.


----------



## tadeksgto (Oct 1, 2019)

I ran across this thread and was curious how you made out. I have a 69 GTO and have a line to get some Rally II wheels wtih HW code. They are restored and I know they will fit but concerned about getting the right trim rings and center caps that have the PMD logo correct for 69. I now reproductions are out there but want to confirm they will fit the HW coded rims.


----------



## Chris.H (Apr 19, 2021)

Pinion head said:


> American oem steel wheels and steel wheels from the 60's-80's will have the size 13x5, 14x5, 15x6, 15x7, etc, followed by JJ or JK stamped inside on the spine of the wheel. The two letters JJ or JK are a reference to the standardized outer wheel lip design by the ASAE, American Society of Automotive Engineers. Those two letter codes right after the the size, typically, are NOT used to identify the wheel.
> 
> On Pontiac factory usage rally II wheels the two letter code stamped to the right hand of the valve stem identifies the original use of the wheel. (Some early JC coded rallyII's were stamped on the lh side of the valvestem). There are 34 of these specific 2 letter rally II ID codes. Wallace Racing site has a link with pics of various styles of date coding of original rally II wheels and how to decode the date the wheel was produced. Need to identify a specific 2 letter wheel code APPLiCATION, feel free & drop me a PM.
> 
> ...


I have just bought a set of rally II JC wheels they are stamped JC but on the back side the only thing i see is a D with a 1 or 7 stamped in the center of the D no other codes .. would I have to take the tire off to find the other codes eg:date place of manufacture etc etc


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Chris.H said:


> I have just bought a set of rally II JC wheels they are stamped JC but on the back side the only thing i see is a D with a 1 or 7 stamped in the center of the D no other codes .. would I have to take the tire off to find the other codes eg:date place of manufacture etc etc



Read this as it may be of help:









Rally II Wheel Decoding


Newbee Here.... I will be selling my rally II wheels on ebay shortly. I replaced these with Cragers years ago. Can someone please decifer these codes for me so I can list them correctly?: - Three of the wheels have these: D 888 15X7 JJ MADE IN CANADA M53 (on inside of rim) J 2 14 3...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Freddy-Jo (Aug 1, 2021)

I really don't have a reply, just a question. I bought some Pontiac Polycast Honeycomb Wheels some time ago, and am trying to find out what type of lug nuts to buy. The lug nut holes are flat around them, no conical, just a depression around the hole. Everywhere I look, they say the wheel uses the same lug nut as the Rally II. I just want to make sure I use the correct nut. Can anyone tell me the correct application?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Freddy-Jo said:


> I really don't have a reply, just a question. I bought some Pontiac Polycast Honeycomb Wheels some time ago, and am trying to find out what type of lug nuts to buy. The lug nut holes are flat around them, no conical, just a depression around the hole. Everywhere I look, they say the wheel uses the same lug nut as the Rally II. I just want to make sure I use the correct nut. Can anyone tell me the correct application?


I don't have an answer on this one, but you may have better luck on one of the Firebird/Trans-Am sites as I see more of these rims on those bodies than the GTO/Lemans bodies.


----------



## Wirepickler (Jul 3, 2020)

Freddy-Jo said:


> I really don't have a reply, just a question. I bought some Pontiac Polycast Honeycomb Wheels some time ago, and am trying to find out what type of lug nuts to buy. The lug nut holes are flat around them, no conical, just a depression around the hole. Everywhere I look, they say the wheel uses the same lug nut as the Rally II. I just want to make sure I use the correct nut. Can anyone tell me the correct application?


I use Ames P/N T120A & T120AA


----------

